
How to get an internship at a YC company - tifa2up
Hi,<p>I am wondering about the best way to get an internship at a YC company given that they are either at a very early stage to look for interns or have a big enough network to hire interns through internal referrals.<p>- Abdellatif Abdelfattah
======
jbpetersen
I'd assume Triplebyte if you don't already have personal connections.

~~~
tifa2up
I'll check it out! Thanks!

~~~
tifa2up
Update: it looks like they don't have internships :/

~~~
jbpetersen
Sorry about that, haven't read their FAQ before and figured they would...

